# I scored at the GUNSHOW!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just got back from the Crossroads Gun Show in Costa Mesa. I was looking for a good deal on a tactical light for my CZ P-01. I have a Surefire X300 for my HK USP Expert, but I didn't like how it stuck out too much on the CZ. I picked up this short, no name brand for $30.00. I thought it would be crap for 30 bones, but I was wrong. It's the right length, it's 110 lumens, it's light, it's anodized, and it's $30.00. It only has an on/off switch, but it's only 30 clams. It looks great on the CZ...damn, I lost the guys card. What do you think?
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2362/dsc0275s.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1608/dsc0277z.jpg


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a damned sexy light! Great deal.  Was it no-name new or no-name used? I'd love to pick up a similar light.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, Pistolero, it's a no-name new. The guy imports them himself and it's the no name version of another brand. I saw the name brand version of this light. It was Night...something. The only difference is the length, mine is shorter and the other version had a breaker tip. Mine was shorter and had no logo. I like the stealthy look. He had a crate full of these lights. I might go back tomorrow and pick one more for my shotgun. I'll post the info if I go back.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

That is a very sexy light you have there! :smt023

The P-01 doesn't look half bad either


----------

